# Hudson River up north (schenectady and north)



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I was looking at the NY regs online and they are confusing as hell. It appears the Hudson River north of Albany (above some dam) is catch and release only but no license is needed. 

Anyone out there know anything about this?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I said that wrong, no license needed south of the Dam (Troy Dam)


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

Don't be so tight! Pay that $12 a day and you won't need to worry about free fishing. Oh wait I forgot, theres that e-bay bill to pay....lol Have a good trip


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Really...hey, just figured it out. It's actually $15 for one day license, BUT NO LICENSE NEEDED SOUTH OF TROY DAM on HUDSON. And that's actually pretty close to where my parents live.
BONUS--

Just two weeks ago...
Nicholas Allers caught a total of 4
of the following species- Striped Bass 
from 40 inches in length weight 31lb. 0oz. 
Fishing on Saturday, May 03, 2003 8:02 AM from Surf 
Body of water - Hudson River location - Troy NY
Using 20 pound test line and Fresh Herring Chunk (tail)
Water temp ? deg
Weather conditions Calm & Clear
I arrived in Troy, NY around 4pm Friday. I tried the normal spot with no luck and a hard time casting due to high water levels on the river from recent rains.
I moved across the river to a spot I had heard about... my gf joined me of course  Friday night I landed a 15lb striper.
Saturday, I started fishing at 6am and it was COLD. A few runs, got one on for a few mins, but lost it... then at 8am... a small tug... small tug... my gf sets the hook (she doesn't wait for runs)... 45mins later, she hands me the pole because her arm hurts... 20 mins later... our 31lb striper hit the shore (we didn't have a scale until an hour or two later). We caught another 15lb fish later on. Sunday it was cold again and the fishing was horrible. There were no herring to be found in the streams, and barely any stripers in the river, we managed to pull in a 10lb before calling it quits. 

All fish were caught on fresh chunk, 1/3 of the fish heads or tails only... nothing on middles.

What a fight on a 6ft light weight pole!


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

My fishing buddy just charter a boat this week that fished there and tey only got 2 and the biggest was about 37"


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

So "The Godfather" is your secret - eh? AND you're a New York "Chunker" now? 

Outstanding catches! Have fun and remember that the Hudson is listed on the top 10 cleanest rivers in the USA now!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

So I can eat one if I catch it then?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

So my ma called a bait and tackle in Watervliet, NY and according to him at least, the striper and shad runs are hot!
So, I am excited. Should I fish for shad? If so, shad darts? Sabiki rigs? Do you eat shad? I know in MD, you can't keep tidal shad (protected).


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Shad roe..Yum! Take the roe out, put on a baking sheet with a little butter, and broil.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

OK, There is a dam at an old Ford factory in Watervliet/Green Island New York. It is referred to as the Troy Dam.
From that Dam south it is federal water and no license is needed.

My mother and I caught nice 30 rockfish (striped bass) from the shore by the dam. The old mitchell 300 with 12 lb test does it again!


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

HuskyMD my 300 is 45yearsold and still hummimg, got it in canns france 1958


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

nice. Mine is probably similar in age. My grandparents had it. I can remember fishing for trout with it in Yellowstone when I was just a wee little lad. Then they passed away and I took possession of the one thing they had that I wanted (their two mitchell fishing reels). I'm easy to please.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Did you have your name on it?


----------

